# Questions on banking and residency



## sbmclean (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone; I have two questions and would appreciate any feedback. I am a non-resident, and non-EU citizen. Can anyone advise me where I can open a bank account and what is required? Is it possible to get credit / debit cards? i do have a tax number. ( Algarve/ Lagos area bank would be nice)

Also, as I said I am non-resident. Can anyone advise how I can apply for residency? I have no clue. I do know the problem is that I am never in the country for more than 3 months at a time, then I leave for several months for work and return. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello sbmclean

First of all if you are not working here it is difficult to get residency, secondly been non EU makes it even more difficult, for me been an EU citizen it was quiet easy, after getting my fiscal number from the Financia I had to go to the local Camera(Municipality), in Lagos it is between Lidl and the Marina, you need to take your Fiscal Documents and proof of address and it costs €7. So I think the first step would be to go to the Camera and ask them how it would work for non EU citizens.

Also for most countries around the world you need to spend more than 181 days in the country to be able to claim Residency.

To open a bank account most banks offer a non resident account, however they will not offer credit until you have a history with them. I opened an account with Banif( in Lagos at the Roundabout between the Marina and Mc Donalds) before I had residency and it was simple I did need to lodge €100 before I could get a debit card and that was frozen in my account for about a week. Most banks will require this deposit to get a debit card but I think Banif is one of the lowest. most vary from €250 to €500

I hope this helps

mayotom


----------

